# symon



## mitsumoto (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, if you worked with symon (link: http://www.xs4all.nl/~wpd/symon/documentation.html)
Help please understand. By default, it collects statistics every 5 seconds, it is necessary to change the interval to 60 seconds.
spelled out in the guide:


```
CONFIGURATION
     symon obtains configuration data from /etc/symon.conf.  The configuration
     file contains monitor stanzas that define what resources should be moni-
     tored and to which symux(8) the information should be streamed to.

     Multiple monitor statements to different muxes are allowed. Whitespace,
     newlines and text behind '#' are ignored. The format in BNF:

     monitor-rule = "monitor" "{" resources "}" [every]
                    "stream" ["from" host] ["to"] host [ port ]
     resources    = resource [ version ] ["(" argument ")"]
                    [ ","|" " resources ]
     resource     = "cpu" | "cpuiow" | "debug" | "df" | "if" | "io"
                    "mbuf" | "mem" | "pf" | "pfq" | "proc" |
                    "sensor" | "smart"
     version      = number
     argument     = number | name
     every        = "every" time
     time         = "second" | number "seconds"
     host         = ip4addr | ip6addr | hostname
     port         = [ "port" | "," ] portnumber

     Note that symux(8) data files default to receiving data every 5 seconds.
     Adjusting the monitoring interval will also require adjusting every
     symux(8) datafile.

     The pf probe will return data that is collected for the loginterface set
     in /etc/pf.conf(5).
```


As soon as I have not tried both, and did not work ... If someone knows please show the example.
Here's my config:


```
monitor { if(rl0),
          cpu(0), mem } stream to 127.0.0.1 2100
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2010)

'Porting New Software' does not mean 'Installing A New Port'. Topic moved to correct forum.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Jan 16, 2014)

Did you ever figure out the timing on this?  I see the same issue.  As soon as you specify a time in seconds, it breaks.


----------

